# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Δροσιστικό κέικ

## valentinosael

Ποσταρα την φωτογραφία στο θέμα με τα φαγητά μας και μετά που μου ζητήσανε την συνταγή σκεφτηκα να την γράψω εδώ για να υπάρχει.

Λοιπον

Για την βάση
70 γρ quakers (βρώμη)
0,5 κτγ Baking powder
όση κανέλλα ή σκόνη βανήλιας θέλουμε ή και καθόλου
160 μλ νερο
Τα βάζουμε όλα σε  ένα αντικολλητικό σκέυος,  ανακατεύουμε με ένα κουταλι για λίγο και το βάζουμε στο ψυγείο μέχρι η βρώμη να τραβίσει το νερό και να φουσκώσει.Στη συνέχεια το  ψηνουμαι για 20 λεπτά στο φόυρνο (στον αέρα χωρίς να προθαιρμάνουμε τον φόυρνο).Οταν τελειώσει το βγάζουμε και το αφήνουμε να κρυώσει.

Στρωση ένα
Εδώ σταθερό έχω 300 γρ άπαχο γιαούρτι και 1 σκοοπ πρωτείνης (whey). Χρησιμωποιώ την 100% whey της ΟΝ(γέυση βανήλιας για τώρα αλλα αναλόγως του γούστου σας)
Εδω μπορείτε να βάλετε ότι θέλετε πχ φυστικοβούτηρο, κακάο,αμύγδαλα, φρουτα αναλόγως των macro σας.Τα ανακατέβουμαι σε ένα άλλο μπολ και όταν
 κρυώσει το σκέυος με τη βάση , βάζουμε το μίγμα γιαουρτιού σε όλη την επιφάνια και το αφήνουμε στο ψυγείο για μία ώρα περίπου 

Στρώση δύο
Εδώ χρησιμωποιώ τζέλ Monami light φράουλας.Διάλύω 10 γρ σκόνης σε 250 μλ ζεστό νερό (cal:35,pro:7 carbs:0.8 fat:0.17) Ελλάδα δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει.Μπορείτε όμως να χρησιμωποήσετε τζελ του Γιώτη με stevia εχει περίπου τα ίδια macros.
Το αφήνεται να κρυώσει και το βάζετε πάνω απο το κέικ και ξανά στο ψυγείο.Δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα χρειάζεται, εγώ το ετοιμάζω απο το βράδυ το αφήνω στο ψυγείο μέχρι το πρωί.

Τους τελευταιους 5 μήνες αυτό είναι το πρωινό μου.Το είχα και για γράμμωση ,προσαρμόζεται εύκολα όπως εσείς θέλετε.

----------


## Predator1995

πολυ ωραια να σαι καλα φιλαρακι η συνταγη κρατηθηκε και λογικα μεσα στην εβδομαδα θα γινει  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Miss Fit

:03. Thumb up:  Ωραίο, ευχαριστουμε

----------


## primordial

Πολύ καλό..... Μπράβο....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## theodosia

Το έφτιαξα χθες βράδυ(με μικρότερες αναλογίες βέβαια) και το δοκίμασα σήμερα για πρωινό!Φοβερή συνταγή.. :03. Clap: Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## valentinosael

> Το έφτιαξα χθες βράδυ(με μικρότερες αναλογίες βέβαια) και το δοκίμασα σήμερα για πρωινό!Φοβερή συνταγή..Ευχαριστούμε


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  αυτο είναι το ωραίο του μπορεις πολυ ευκολα να το φέρεις στα μέτρα σου.και να προσθέσεις οτι θέλεις

----------


## Kalliopaki

Εμένα αυτό μου θυμησε ένα γλυκό που έφτιαχνε η μαμα μου οταν ειμασταν  παιδια, μόνο που στη βάση είχε πτιμπερ.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## valentinosael

Μια αλλη παραλλαγή που κάνω ειναι να βάζω το γιαούρτι με το τo τζελ και να το ανακατεύω μέχρι να γινει ένα. Μετα το ρίχνω πανω απο τηβ βρωμη και στο ψυγειο. Θα το κανω σημερα και θα βάλω φωτος αύριο

----------


## theodosia

> Εμένα αυτό μου θυμησε ένα γλυκό που έφτιαχνε η μαμα μου οταν ειμασταν  παιδια, μόνο που στη βάση είχε πτιμπερ.


Μάλλον εννοείς το cheese cake γιατι μοιάζουν αρκετά,μόνο που αυτό είναι υγιεινό! :08. Turtle: 
Δεν ξέρω για εσας αλλα εγω την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω στο γιαουρτάκι κακάο αγλυκο και θα το κάνω σοκολατένιο! :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

δεν στελνετε κ κανα κομματι απο εδω μερια,μπομπα δειχνει,μιαμ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Predator1995

εγω θα βαλω 2 διαφορετικα ζελε οποτε θα βγαλω 2 τετοια αλλα δεν το πολυ ονομαζω κεικ εγω για τουρτα θα το κανω αχχαχα  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## theodosia

Έχω ακόμα μισό στο ψυγείο  :01. Razz: 
Μπορείς άνετα να το φτιάξεις,είναι πανεύκολο!

----------


## beefmeup

ναι το ειδα σαν συνταγη απο τοτε που ανεβηκε στο θεμα με τις φωτο φαγητου κ μου γυαλισε..
χρονο δεν εχω κ κανει κ ζεστη για πειραματα γιαυτο παω κατευθειαν στο ετοιμο :01. Razz:

----------


## Kalliopaki

> Μάλλον εννοείς το cheese cake γιατι μοιάζουν αρκετά,μόνο που αυτό είναι υγιεινό!
> Δεν ξέρω για εσας αλλα εγω την επόμενη φορά θα βάλω στο γιαουρτάκι κακάο αγλυκο και θα το κάνω σοκολατένιο!


Όχι μωρέ το τσιζ κέικ. Με γιαούρτι κ ζελέ απλά στη βάση είχε τα μπερ.

Το τσιζ κέικ είναι με Φιλαδέλφεια και νταιτζεστιβ και γλυκό του κουταλιού ή μαρμελάδα. (Όλα τα ξέρω η χοντρή!)

----------


## theodosia

Έχεις ενα δίκιο! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kalliopaki

Οποιος κάνει το ντιλίβερι κι εγώ θέλω. Αλλά όλη τη πιατέλα.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## theodosia

> Όχι μωρέ το τσιζ κέικ. Με γιαούρτι κ ζελέ απλά στη βάση είχε τα μπερ.
> 
> Το τσιζ κέικ είναι με Φιλαδέλφεια και νταιτζεστιβ και γλυκό του κουταλιού ή μαρμελάδα. (Όλα τα ξέρω η χοντρή!)


Το cheese cake το φτιάχνεις και με πάστα φλώρα στην βάση και η κρέμα περιέχει πολλές φορές γιαούρτι..τα ξέρω αυτά,σε ζαχαροπλαστείο μεγάλωσα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Kalliopaki

> Το cheese cake το φτιάχνεις και με πάστα φλώρα στην βάση και η κρέμα περιέχει πολλές φορές γιαούρτι..τα ξέρω αυτά,σε ζαχαροπλαστείο μεγάλωσα


α, ρε Θεοδωσία !! τέτοια λέγε μου... !!  :08. Food: 
απεταξάμην !!

----------


## Predator1995

> Εμένα αυτό μου θυμησε ένα γλυκό που έφτιαχνε η μαμα μου οταν ειμασταν  παιδια, μόνο που στη βάση είχε πτιμπερ.


καταλαβα πιο γλυκο λες το ετρωγα οταν ειμουν πιτσιρικας ολα τα λευτα φτιαχναμε πολλες πιατελες μαζι γιατι τοτε το τρελεναμε σε 1 μερα εφευγαν 2 πιατελες με το γλυκο αχαχ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kalliopaki

> καταλαβα πιο γλυκο λες το ετρωγα οταν ειμουν πιτσιρικας ολα τα λευτα φτιαχναμε πολλες πιατελες μαζι γιατι τοτε το τρελεναμε σε 1 μερα εφευγαν 2 πιατελες με το γλυκο αχαχ


Κι ένα άλλο έφτιαχνε με πτι μπερ πάλι κ κρέμα γιώτης και τρουφα... αυτό έφευγε με το κιλό !!


(αλλά μην βγαίνουμε οφ τόπικ)

----------


## valentinosael

Βρώμη με μήλα ψημένα στο φούρνο και κανέλα για α την βαση. Και για την στρωση τζελ με γιαουρτι και πρωτεΐνη

----------


## GiwtaP

Φιλοι μου καλησπερα το κεικ το εφτιαξα και εγω. Ειναι εξαιρετικο!!!

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S5300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## Predator1995

εφτιαξα λογο ημερας 2 τετοιο ενα με ζελε ανανα και ενα με ζελε πορτοκαλι βγηκαν πολυ καλα  :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## theodosia

^ Ελα ρε και εγω έφτιαξα με ζελέ ανανά :08. Toast: 
Αλλα έβαλα και κακάο στο γιαουρτάκι!

----------


## Predator1995

και εγω σε αυτο με τον ανανα εχω βαλει κακαο το γιαουρτι αχχααχ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Επειδή η γυναίκα μου GiwtaP δεν κατάφερε να ανεβάσει τη φωτογραφία, τη βάζω εγώ... 


MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## margarita02

Theodosia πόσο γιαούρτι έβαλες; Πολύ ωραίο φαίνεται με αρκετό όγκο.

Εγώ παλιά το έκανα με δύο ζελέ. Στο ένα έβαζα ένα ποτήρι νερό και το ανακάτευα με το γιαούρτι. Το έβαζα να παγώσει και μετά το άλλο ζελέ κανονικά από πάνω.

Zorba μπράβο στη γυναίκα σου.

----------


## theodosia

margarita στο δεύτερο έβαλα 400γρ γιαούρτι για αυτό έχει όγκο.
Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να ανακατεψω το γιαουρτάκι με το ζελέ,μου φαίνεται πιο όμορφο αισθητικά να υπάρχουν δύο στρώματα :01. Razz: 

Zorba φοβερό!Μοιάζει σαν τούρτα επετείου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## margarita02

Thank you!

----------


## theodosia

Τίποτα βρε! :08. Toast:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Χαχα, ναι. Πριν μερικές μέρες είχαμε κλείσει 23 χρόνια μαζί... 

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## theodosia

Καλά το κατάλαβα :08. Turtle: 
Μπράβο μπράβο :01. Mr. Green:

----------

